# The Dark Side is calling!



## Barmybob (Nov 4, 2015)

I have been wanting a MK3 TT RS for ages and should have bought one last year. The facelift was looking tempting but the recent price hike has somewhat diminished my enthusiasm for buying new. My build, with very few options, comes in at £62K. In an effort to save a few ££'s I have been seeking a nearly new low mileage car but any reasonable equipment pack is still punching over £50K.

So I decided to take a look at what other soft top options there were. The 718 Boxter initially looks very tempting but the options list is silly and very expensive. So then I find myself looking at slightly older but still sub 10K mile Jag F-types. Boot space is just unworkable for a tourer though.

So I was resigned to waiting for the right RS until someone suggested a brand I have always hated, BMW :twisted:

I did however decide to look at various reviews of the all new BMW Z4 M40i soft top. Most of the reviews were positive and on paper the car looked rather smart. The M40i comes equipped as standard with things like adaptive suspension, FREE body colour choices, FREE trim options, Seats & Inlays and dual zone climate control. You can add a BLACK pack for £400, a comfort pack for £700 and a tech pack for £1800, which includes a Harman / Kardon system and a head up display. With all this added the car comes in at just £52K on the road!

Now I love Audi, I have had a lot of them since 1986! I also love the TTRS. The return of the signature 5 cylinder has me drooling but I do not love a £10K (20%) premium over BMW's roadster offering.

Yes I know the Audi has more power and is also 4WD but I thought I would go and take a look to see if the much cheaper BMW was any good or just cheap and nasty.

Initial impressions of the BMW are good and it has me asking why the TT RS so expensive  The dealership only had the M30i on site today but it was optioned up to the M40i spec with the comfort, black & tech packs added too. The seating position is very low, I loved it, and the seats are amazing. They look good and are so comfortable.

The Audi virtual cockpit is fabulous but the new BMW system has some really cool touches and could be even better. I hate to say it but I quite liked it and so I have booked an extended M40i road test for next week.

I did receive a call from Audi whilst viewing the Z4, I was informed they had just taken delivery of a brand new facelift in Daytona grey. Car was optioned up - mine for just under £70K


----------



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

Barmybob said:


> I have been wanting a MK3 TT RS for ages and should have bought one last year. The facelift was looking tempting but the recent price hike has somewhat diminished my enthusiasm for buying new. My build, with very few options, comes in at £62K. In an effort to save a few ££'s I have been seeking a nearly new low mileage car but any reasonable equipment pack is still punching over £50K.
> 
> So I decided to take a look at what other soft top options there were. The 718 Boxter initially looks very tempting but the options list is silly and very expensive. So then I find myself looking at slightly older but still sub 10K mile Jag F-types. Boot space is just unworkable for a tourer though.
> 
> ...


I also looked at the Z4 and thought it looked great and better value for money than the TT. I eventually went for a new TTS Roadster with a decent discount. Not got to the stage of discussing discounts with BMW so not sure sure how the final cost would have worked out. I suspect with it being a new model they would not have been that generous.


----------



## Barmybob (Nov 4, 2015)

I do like a lot of what the Z4 has to offer, it's a very nice package. I'm really looking forward to taking one out for a spin but I think, in my heart, that I'll leave them still yearning an RS.


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

I've had 4 Z4's in the past and they are good fun cars once you get rid of the run flats.

Just don't like the from end of the G29, The rest is very nice


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Nice choice, the B58 found in the *40i is a fine unit, enjoy.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

RS is just not justifiable... I would do the same.


----------



## ross_t_boss (Feb 28, 2017)

I would expect you would be getting it for high 40s, when I bought a 335d a number of years back they started at 10% discount on top of all the other contributions. My local BMW dealer got my business (I wanted an S4 at the time), price was close to what I expected to get the S4 for but total contrast to the Audi dealer experience.

The car was fantastic - really enjoyed it. Seating position was awesome on that too, especially for a family estate! If I were looking for a roadster and so insistent on AWD the Z4 M40i would be on my test drive list, that's for sure.


----------



## KevC (Jul 12, 2016)

What about an RS3? They're 10k+ cheaper than the TT.


----------



## Barmybob (Nov 4, 2015)

KevC said:


> What about an RS3? They're 10k+ cheaper than the TT.


It has a roof


----------



## Blade Runner (Feb 16, 2018)

Before you jump, just go back to your original thought for a minute.
£52K would buy you a well equipped 2018 Boxster 718 S with about 10k miles on the clock. Barely run in.
The Z4 is unquestionably a good car, but the Porsche is in a different league tbh.
The (2.5l) engine may not have the drama of the 5 pot in the TTRS, but the Boxster is better in nearly every other respect.
Especially steering and handling. Just read any unbiased review.
Ok, you have to budget for higher servicing/repair costs but...


----------



## Barmybob (Nov 4, 2015)

I have been to see / test a Boster S. It was in a horrible YELLOW. I get what people say about ignoring the odd Subaru sounding motor, but it is a big deal for me, the motor has to be part of the whole package. Also the 718 already feels a bit dated inside. It would feel like an upgrade if you were moving from say, a MK2 TT but it's way behind the mk3 TT and the M40i.

https://www.autotrader.co.uk/classi...=718 BOXSTER&radius=1500&sort=distance&page=1


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

I have been looking at the Dark Side. M140, lots of power for the money!


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

90TJM said:


> I have been looking at the Dark Side. M140, lots of power for the money!


The M140 won't be the M140 for much longer as the 3.0L unit will be in the 2 series and above. Once it's gone, it's gone so the saying goes


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

June I think,hence the £10K deposit contribution.Never been keen on the 1 series buts its tempting at the price/performance.


----------



## Blackhole128 (Dec 24, 2015)

I know I'm not comparing the right cars here (had a 2011 Z4 sdrive 23i and went to MK3 TT quattro) but the reviews I've read of the new Z4 sound like the handling has improved, but still has traits of the old one.

When I went from Z4 to TT, the first thing that hit me was how much more sweetly the TT handled the twisty stuff. The old Z4 felt heavy when hitting a bend and had a real tendency to want to travel in a straight line rather than go round the curves. It did handle well, just nowhere near as nicely as the MK3 TT, so I was in love!

When you get your test drive, be sure to find some bendy bits to try it around. The new Z4 has the advantage of updated design so it may compare well, but it's a big loss if you like your driving and it doesn't handle as well.

You also have the necessary fun of leaving the Z4 on the drive when it snows a bit unless you get a set of winter tyres.


----------



## Barmybob (Nov 4, 2015)

I was really hoping that the right RS had come along by now and I had snapped it up, sadly not 

Will be interesting to take out the BMW at the weekend, first BMW I will have driven since an 850i in the 1990''s


----------



## Smoothie (Feb 10, 2010)

Just been for a test drive in the new Z4 and I have to say, I loved it.

Things I liked: For a start it's a proper Roadster. Driving position - I was sit in it, not on it. Actually like the dual screens. It looks stunning! The sound was amazing - lots of pops from the exhaust. And pretty quiet with the roof down. Biggest thing is that it brought a smile to my face. It was only the M20 but I really did like it.

Things I didn't like: Lovely inside but too many buttons. There was an annoying rattle coming from the passenger side. The driving assistant was really aggressive. In Sport mode+ it still felt a bit lack lustre - it doesn't keep the revs up like it does in the TT - I was only in the M20 so maybe different in the M30 or M40. The dials - I wanted a big rev counter and a big speedo but things are kind of hidden or small. The HUD was cool but become a bit annoying as it was constantly flashing the speed limit at me and making the speed turn red as I drove over the limit. Nav didn't look great but I forgot to check if it has google maps - bloody love that about the TT, saves me a tonne of time knowing what the traffic is like.

My don't like list is me being picky but its things that I'll miss or get frustrated with if I swap, which I'm still thinking about.


----------



## Barmybob (Nov 4, 2015)

Due to the wind and rain last weekend we agreed to cancel. I need to re-book but this week isn't looking too good either :x

I did like the seating position but like you also thought the dash had a few too many buttons.


----------



## Barmybob (Nov 4, 2015)

Well that's it - I have put this idea to bed.

There is a lot to like from the new BMW "Z" offering all of which initially had me seriously considering one as my next car. There are elements of the car that are really good, and could have the TT worried specifically when ordering. The top of the line car comes with a lot of "Extras" that Audi still like to charge for. It's quite easy to specify a Z4, in a choice of colours with some nice options and yet not stray too far from the base price. Sadly that is not something you can say about ordering a TT 

When you get behind the wheel of the Z4 the low driving position feels really sporty. Starting out everything feels really good. The motor has a nice noise and the gearbox works really well too. Sadly the downsides start to appear rather quickly too. The new Z4 is a big car and that low seating position makes it feel even bigger. It is impossible to spot the end of the bonnet and the rear end. Thankfully there are front and rear parking sensors included to assist but you can't escape the fact that the new BMW is also rather wide. I would not enjoy threading the car through narrow gaps, say at parking barriers. With the roof up the car feels fine with just a hint of hood noise. Drop the hood though and there was some buffering and this really spoilt the open top experience, as did the weather.

To conclude I really liked the Z4 but sadly, for me, it isn't a TT roadster beater, and nowhere near special enough to steal me away from an RS. Personally I would rather take a new TTS over the Z4 but I am now convinced that for the similar budget I'll be seeking a nearly new used RS roadster.


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

Never rule out the Bentley....

Sub 20k now.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Barmybob (Nov 4, 2015)

HOGG said:


> Never rule out the Bentley....
> 
> Sub 20k now.


They are enormous


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Thanks for your observations on the Z4 Barmybob. I've been eyeing up the Z4 as a possible replacement for my TT roadster later this year. I did note the larger dimensions of the Z4 and wondered whether that might be an issue combined with its low seating position. I guess the longer bonnet didn't make finding the front extremities any easier.
Will still look to try one out for myself at some stage.

Edit: Not sure what's going on but on the Audi site it says "TTS Roadster is now subject to availability. Please speak to your local Audi Centre for pricing and stock availability matching your requirements.". This applies to both the TT and the TTS roadsters although you can configure them.
For the TTRS roadster it just takes you to the coupe configurator. Possibly your choices of available RS roadsters is going to be even more limited.


----------



## Barmybob (Nov 4, 2015)

You should definitely go and road test the Z4, it is a cracking car.


----------



## Barmybob (Nov 4, 2015)

ZephyR2 said:


> Edit: Not sure what's going on but on the Audi site it says "TTS Roadster is now subject to availability. Please speak to your local Audi Centre for pricing and stock availability matching your requirements.". This applies to both the TT and the TTS roadsters although you can configure them.
> For the TTRS roadster it just takes you to the coupe configurator. Possibly your choices of available RS roadsters is going to be even more limited.


The RS roadster configurator is working, I was back on there last night, tweaking  
https://www.uk.audi.com/uk/web/en/model ... dster.html

The flow of new RS's does appear to be a little on the slow side, something which appears to be having an effect on the used RS prices. Hopefully those trading in their RS's are receiving some benefit of this upshift and it's not just the dealers & traders who are benefitting.


----------



## Ddave (Mar 6, 2019)

Yeah, it seems Audi have entered the comedy market with the pricing on many of their new cars, especially the new RS. 60+k for what is, essentially a TT, OK an RS, but still a TT! It's absolutely hilarious, especially given what else is available out there.

I toyed with buying a similar vehicle to the one you specced but in the end decided to buy something else. IMO Audi have become just another mass market car company (generally the after sales is shocking) and for the kind of money they want, frankly, I think they're having a laugh.


----------



## winrya (Feb 22, 2014)

We have a z4 next weekend for a 24hr test drive. The tt is at the vt date so are able to get rid of it. We'd be really tempted to swap it for a black edition tt s tronic Quattro but with all the price rises it's now in the 40k tax bracket and there is no way I'm paying almost £500 a year to tax an almost identical car it's replacing.

We'll probably end up going the pch route in future to tie down shorter ownership and car tax wrapped up into 1 monthly figure. With the new 8 series, 3 series, 4 series and z4 bmw seem to be on a roll. Whereas audi quality is going backwards (a1, q2,q3) bmw have really stepped up the quality


----------



## Barmybob (Nov 4, 2015)

I was going to look at an RS5 today, but someone has stuck a deposit on it - Gutted


----------



## winrya (Feb 22, 2014)

Well 24 hour test drive isn't happening. The member of staff who has it had their house broken into and keys and car stolen. Not the type of attention I'm looking for tbh


----------

